# Good luck!



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 2, 2010)

Schwinn mini twin on eBay. Is this guy aware of what the economy is like?
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-1968-Schwin...ultDomain_0&hash=item45f5c3b3ef#ht_500wt_1156


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2010)

i think this is one of those that his wife said he had to get rid of lol "sweetie it just wont sell no one appreciates this bike like I do"


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 2, 2010)

or...........he's out of his mind


----------



## PCHiggin (Oct 3, 2010)

NOS with a mismatched c/guard,yeah,he's trying to keep somebody happy


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Oct 3, 2010)

I guess thats what it's all about "keeping someone happy". I think it goes like this, "Yes dear I'm trying to sell it"


----------



## militarymonark (Oct 5, 2010)

here is a better deal http://eastoregon.craigslist.org/bik/1952895583.html


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 6, 2010)

One zero to many and decimal point in wrong spot


----------

